

Hacker movement gains visibility in Paris - meedabyte
http://openpicus.blogspot.it/2012/09/openpicus-sponsors-first-ouishare.html

======
lutusp
1\. What "hacker movement"? Do you think being a hacker is innately political?

2\. There is nothing about a "hacker movement" in the linked article. It seems
you made it up.

------
vhf
Weird title for a blog post showing an advertising flyer and... uh, that's it.

